# Body Identification Help, please.



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I got a used EDM body off eBay and would like to find the manufacturer so I can buy another one. It is intended for Nitro EDMs (has a relief for the spur gear) but I am using it on an electric. Here are links to pics. I hope someone will recognize it and tell me what brand it is.

http://s92437987.onlinehome.us/ebaypics/Misc/edm-1.jpg

http://s92437987.onlinehome.us/ebaypics/Misc/edm-2.jpg

http://s92437987.onlinehome.us/ebaypics/Misc/edm-3.jpg

http://s92437987.onlinehome.us/ebaypics/Misc/edm-4.jpg


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

There is another thread about finding a body in this forum. There are links there to ALL kinds of body manufacturers


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

looks like the McAllister IMCA Modified... part #220
but then again... i could be wrong....


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

That's not it. This appears to be specifically designed as a Nitro EDM body becaus eof the spur gear clearance bulge right where a nitro car has a sprur gear.


----------

